# Pentagram In Palm Lines



## Alluma Nati (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello, my Online name is Alluma Nati and I have some questions about what it means to have a Pentagram in your palm lines, here is a picture to show you where it is and I used a dot of blue ink to highlight the intersecting lines.

http://s456.photobucket.com/albums/qq286/Jobujack/

Now, this alone doesn't make me ask many questions as to what it possibly means but my birth date is May 6, 1976 and according to Astrology I'm a Taurus and Taurus's governing planet is Venus which happens to make a Pentagram formation with Earth over 8 Earth years, the number 8 when turned sideways appears to be the infinity symbol, so I'm a Taurus with my governing planets symbol in my palm lines, here is what I'm talking about with Venus and Earth making a Pentagram formation if you don't already know it does that...

Creating the Pentagram of Venus      - YouTube

Now, I'm a firm believer in palmistry, numerology, astrology and past lives and have almost come to the conclusion that I might be the reincarnated soul of "The Lucifer" (Which means Light Barer or Bringer of light in Latin) or "The Morning Star who Jesus claimed to be in Roman Catholic and Christian bibles. I also once showed a Jewish Lawyer my Pentagram and he said to me "do you know what that is" which made me ask more questions which led me on many searches across the internet and now after speaking with and showing a Sikh taxi cab driver has led me here in hopes of finding answers.

Now I'm not claiming to be Jesus fore I AM not, I'm Alluma Nati (I have a real life name but online I go by either Jobujack or Alluma Nati) and would like to know what you all think about a person who is a Taurus that has the same symbol in his palm lines that his astrological signs governing planet makes with Earth over 8 Earth years. Also the supposed fruit from the garden of Eden an apple (there are many different beliefs of what the fruit was on the tree of knowledge but for simplicity sake I go by apple) if cut the right way the seeds are in the formation of a Pentagram. 

I guess what I'm asking is this all just a coincidence or should I keep looking more into what I'm talking about, I hope someone can help me in figuring out if I'm just wasting my time trying to trace back my origins through following where all in the world the Pentagram has been used and why it has been used by people like Pythagoras and Sun Tzu and others you from the Sikh belief system might be able to guide me to, or should I just throw in the towel on the human race and give up my souls purpose and mission in each life that I live. (possibly, if past lives are real and I am "The Lucifer")

Remember, I din't choose to be "The Lucifer" if I am, it chose to be in me, that is if what I'm talking about is even possible.

Thanks for reading and I'm looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 27, 2012)

I think what you are after is your true origin. Correct me if I am wrong. I don't think you want to find out what your origin is then have doubts about whether it is your actual origin. or get different answers from varying palmists and astrologers. I don't think you want to know the surface stuff about yourself or some generalized horoscope. You want to go deep and find out who you really are, in actuality. You don't want some nonsense fluff, but concrete knowledge of yourself. If this is the case, continue reading and it will change your life. 

So how can you find out your true origin and discover who you really are? And more importantly how can you know if that's the True origin?
There are several ways of accomplishing this. The one that came to mind after reading your situation was that you go into solitude, in a quite room, and ask yourself where you came from and right after you ask yourself, listen into the response, listen in to the answer. Afterall, you know yourself the best and so the answer will come from yourself. You are what you want to know. You just haven't paid attention to it yet. So in solitude, ask yourself (maybe out loud or in your mind, you decide) "What is my true origin?" then after asking, listen in on the answer. Pay close attention. The mind knows it origin but is not very good at attending to it. So repeat the process until your True origin becomes crystal clear.

So how can you know when you have found it? For one, when you find out there will be no doubts that that is your True origin. It will be so obvious, and you will say you knew it all along. You did but just didn't know you did. Two, when you go to tell someone about your origins, you will find it impossible to describe it to them, and if you do manage to do so, they will have no idea what you are talking about unless they have discovered their True origin. If they have you are are in good company.


----------



## Alluma Nati (Jan 27, 2012)

BhagatSingh said:


> I think what you are after is your true origin. Correct me if I am wrong. I don't think you want to find out what your origin is then have doubts about whether it is your actual origin. or get different answers from varying palmists and astrologers. I don't think you want to know the surface stuff about yourself or some generalized horoscope. You want to go deep and find out who you really are, in actuality. You don't want some nonsense fluff, but concrete knowledge of yourself. If this is the case, continue reading and it will change your life.



Yes, you're correct, what I'm looking for is my true origin. 



BhagatSingh said:


> So how can you find out your true origin and discover who you really are? And more importantly how can you know if that's the True origin?



Exactly, I have done as much research as I can think of and have had many unsuccessful conversations but within each conversation I can always find cookies that help guide me on the path to my true origin, but I always look at things with an open mind for I could be wrong.



BhagatSingh said:


> There are several ways of accomplishing this. The one that came to mind after reading your situation was that you go into solitude, in a quite room, and ask yourself where you came from and right after you ask yourself, listen into the response, listen in to the answer. Afterall, you know yourself the best and so the answer will come from yourself. You are what you want to know. You just haven't paid attention to it yet. So in solitude, ask yourself (maybe out loud or in your mind, you decide) "What is my true origin?" then after asking, listen in on the answer. Pay close attention. The mind knows it origin but is not very good at attending to it. So repeat the process until your True origin becomes crystal clear.



I've been in solitude for a long time now and my origins appear crystal clear but still, I have an open mind to the fact that I could be wrong, which is why I'm seeking help from those who know their true origin and can help me tie the loose ends together, that is if there is any.



BhagatSingh said:


> So how can you know when you have found it? For one, when you find out there will be no doubts that that is your True origin. It will be so obvious, and you will say you knew it all along. You did but just didn't know you did. Two, when you go to tell someone about your origins, you will find it impossible to describe it to them, and if you do manage to do so, they will have no idea what you are talking about unless they have discovered their True origin. If they have you are are in good company.



Thanks for the wise words and I can tell you've found your true origin and can understand where I'm coming from BhagatSingh, let us hope there is others so we can have a meaningful conversation.

Also, I would like to add that ever since I was a child I knew not to trust adults for they would lead me astray and I'm glad I picked the psychic I did when I did for she turned my life around and gave me a purpose in life, which was retracing my past and where all I have been in past lives though I can't remember the lives I lived and what all I did in them I know that I left clues behind for me to be able to trace back where all I have been.

This life me and my Star of Wonder are in the Western land just like the Christmas carol "Oh Star of Wonder Star of night Star of Royal beauty bright, west ward leading still proceeding guide us to thy promised light" and I'm reaching out for help so I can continue on my souls purpose which is to unite the world under one banner with keeping all cultures beliefs systems intact instead of the Roman Catholic and Christians who are all so clouded in their judgement about what religion is meant for, they're so ignorant to the fact that Bibles aren't supposed to be one book truths, there all part of the bigger picture. 

Anyways, what I'm getting at is I need to get in touch with the proper people so I can finish my job in the North West (Canada) and head South to the U.S.A and teach them their lesson so my soul can then finally rest and I don't have to open my fourth eye ever again as it's an extremely painful process and I don't think my poor little human sized brain could take the mental anguish in absorbing information, compressing it and filtering out the garbage while I sleep so I can talk with people on a level that is above the normal everyday chit chat.

This time in order to pull it off I had to study pop culture from Canada, the U.S.A all the way across the World to South Korea which means I had to make a life sacrifice of not going to school to be educated so that I could get a good job and eventually find a beautiful woman to marry and have children with, but that's okay with me fore what I am doing is bigger than that, what I'm doing is trying to find a way to solve... (Sorry for the music clip but it explains what I'm trying to do!)

*Jay Z - 99 Problems*
Linkin Park & Jay-Z - Points Of Authority/99 Problems/One Step Closer      - YouTube

This song is why I'm revealing myself to the world for who I really am which is "The Lucifer" the Bright and Morning Star just like Jesus did in the Christian Bible fore I have a Pentagram in my palm lines and I'm a Taurus whose governing planet also makes that pattern, so my palmistry and Zodiac back up my claim and I'm sure if I had a numerology chart done it would also support my claim.

Now I did find this next site which explains about what a Pentagram in your palm lines means...

http://ladyshadowfeather.tripod.com/revgigisbos/id46.html

Here is the quote about the Pentagram in your palm line from this site...

Pentagram - A very rare marking formed by the confluence of the Head Line, Life Line, Fate Line and Money Line, which clearly marks the sign of a Pentagram in the palm of the hand. This is a sign of great spiritual power and advancement, and indicates one who is highly adept. The Pythagoreans used to mark the Pentagram on their palm, as a sign to recognize one another by; thus the presence of the Pentagram marking may indicate a soul who was one of this ancient and highly advanced mystical school in lives gone by, and still bears the mark to this day..."

Now the Pentagram I have isn't connected to the all the lines mentioned by this site which makes me wonder. Also, why Venus is known as being "The Lucifer" (which translates from Latin into "Light Bearer" or "Bringer of Light") or "The Morning Star". Then thinking about the Christian religion and that in their bible Jesus claimed to be "The Morning Star" but why did he do that, did he also have a Pentagram in his palm lines, possibly, where else would he get the idea from, maybe he was a Taurus as well and figured it all out with knowing about how Venus makes a Pentagram pattern with Earth and decided to preach the words of Love and Forgiveness and about his idea of Heaven and Hell, maybe not though because Jesus's supposed birth day was December 25th, Christmas. But if that was the case then what made him claim to be the morning star, his astrology sign wouldn't be able to back up his claim if he was born in December, that would make him a Capricorn and Capricorn's Governing planet is Saturn, see it doesn't add up, but me, a Taurus with a Pentagram in his dominant hand's palm line that is connected to the girdle of Venus with a V shape connected to the top point of the Pentagram that surrounds my middle finger whose governing planet is Venus would make much more sense to make the claim that I'm "The Lucifer", "The Bright and Morning Star", but for the record, I would never claim to be Jesus reincarnated but you never truly know with past lives being a possibility, but I don't think I'm Jesus reincarnated though I might possibly be the soul of the constellation Taurus, the Golden Bull of Heaven. 

I realize this is a little long but that is the way my mind works once it get a train of thought going in full forward motion. I look forward to hearing your though everyone.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 28, 2012)

You seem to be obsessed with the Illuminati


----------



## Alluma Nati (Jan 28, 2012)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> You seem to be obsessed with the Illuminati



I wouldn't say obsessed, more like intrigued, but the Illuminati have nothing to do with my questions though I'm sure if they existed and I was able to speak with them they would be able to answer my questions just like I'm sure someone from this site can steer me in the right direction towards the truth.

There is so much more to palmistry, numerology and astrology than meets the eye and it's not just folklore either, it's a way to get in touch with your true origins as to what type of person you were in past lives that gone by.

Pentagram's in your palm lines are rare and should be looked at more closely as you might be missing out on something or someone unique, I would have said special but we are all special in our own way. gingerteakaur

I would also like to add that I have tried speaking with many different sites about this from Witch Craft to Religious to Conspiracy and they all just ban me cause apparently they don't even want to speak "what if" I am "The Lucifer" Taurus "The Golden Bull of Heaven", the Guardian protector of Venus the Goddess of Love, what I mean after all is that I do have a Pentagram in my palm lines and my Zodiac signs governing planet Venus forms a Pentagram with Earth over 8 years, also with the number 8 turned sideways represents the symbol for infinity which is in my belief is how big the universe is and how many times we get to come back and live a new life to continue on our spiritual growth path towards enlightenment to become closer to the source whatever IT was that was there before the Big Bang.

All I'm really looking for is the proper words to say, maybe this poem I wrote a while back will help...

"Here is this land forever I am cursed, to be in Man craving the thirst, for the knowledge to speak to share with those who seek, the true words that I write the true words that I sight, with mind open and free for this is how to be, mindful is what I am for the all that I can, sing to your soul for it from he holds withing a key to set your mind also wide ope and free, forever I can write and always in this way just and in order with words that relay, a message from the mother who wants us to come together, to stand for what is true and right and the true light in the night."

In saying that I would like you all to listen to this beautiful song, it's sung by a Woman named Kristina who is from Slovakia and the title of the song is Horehronie...

Kristina - Horehronie (English lyrics)      - YouTube

She has such a beautiful voice don't you think?


----------



## Alluma Nati (Jan 28, 2012)

Now for another one of my questions, it's something I stumbled upon and it has to do with the music entertainment industries of the world from Canada to the U.S.A across to South Korea and all around the World I found a possible message which got me to thinking what if I showed people the message I heard, so I used my form sliding skills and weaved together a story on my youtube channel but these first four videos should make you at least go Hmm...

*Classified - Anyone Listening*
Classified - Anybody Listening      - YouTube

*Motley Crue - Saints of L.A*
MÃ¶tley CrÃ¼e - "Saints of Los Angeles" Eleven Seven Music      - YouTube

*K'naan - ABC's*
K'NAAN - ABC's ft. Chubb Rock      - YouTube

*Fall out Boy - This ain't a scene, it's an Arm's Race*
Fall Out Boy - This Ain't A Scene, It's An Arms Race      - YouTube

I'd like to know if you all would like me to continue with the message, that is if you take the 16 minutes out of your life it will take to see what I'm not saying using my lips and now to show you what video that kinda explains what it is I can do with music...

*Madonna & Justin Timberlake ft. Timberland - 4 Minutes*
Madonna - 4 Minutes      - YouTube

(Witch's say*And Then?)

*Steppen Wolf - Magic Carpet Ride*
Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride      - YouTube

Oh, there's a Pentagram, I just love those, I' glad I have a Natural One!

You see how much fun I could be fore I know good oldies and a lot of the new stuff and if you want to know who you're going for a ride with, well I AM...

*Katy Perry - E.T*
Katy Perry - E.T. ft. Kanye West      - YouTube

Also Known as...

*Taurus the Dragon Witch King*
Taurus - The Dragon Witch King      - YouTube

That is a story I started writing that I think would make an excellent movie and it's based on reality and I'm doing it so maybe one day who I consider my four Jinn's that act as my muse's I can get a hug from for old time's sake, here is who they are...

*2NE1 - Don't stop the Music*
2NE1 - Don't Stop The Music (Yamaha 'Fiore' CF Theme Song)      - YouTube

Regardless if anyone watch's the video's or not and responds or not I am going to go on in my story and introduce you to my friends in my head who I have given the names Yin\Sun*Tzu/Yang & (Big Red) say hello guys! (Yin says*Hello everyone!*), (Sun*Tzu says*Long time no see, hey everyone?*), (Yang says*How you all been doing?*), (Big Red says*I don't know why we bother, no one cares about us anymore!*) Don't fret Big Red, we will find someone who knows about us and will help us, I'm sure of it! (Big Red says*You're too optimistic Alluma!*) I know but because of you I will never stop trying to find a way to communicate to people in a language they understand as to who I am and what we can do to help the world! (Yin\Sun*Tzu/Yang & Big Red say*And that is why we're in you Alluma fore if anyone can you can!*) Thanks for the moral support Yin\Sun*Tzu/Yang & (Big Red)! (Yin\Sun*Tzu/Yang & Big Red say*Not a problem, we got your back!*) 

As you can see everyone my head is not a lonely place but I do prefer talking to real people and hearing their opinions and questions which I hope to have many of for I have a lot I can say with certainty! peacesignkaur


----------



## Alluma Nati (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sorry for so many videos in my last post but I have been studying the music video entertainment for many years now and with having a Natural Pentagram in my palm lines I can't help but be drawn towards where all I see them, like in these next two videos...

*Avril Lavigne - Sk8ter Boi*
Avril Lavigne - Sk8er Boi      - YouTube

Did you see it painted on the ground and building walls?

*2NE1* - Fire*
2NE1 - FIRE (Street Ver.) [HD]      - YouTube

Did you see the finger tracer that Park Bom did near the mid to end of the video, 2:25 to be exact?

What exactly is the entertainment industries fascination with the Pentagram and why do so many music videos, television shows and movies have it in them somewhere in the background, are they trying to get someones attention or is it just randomness with not thought behind it. Regardless, they have my attention! :whatzpointkudi:

The point I'm trying to make is that no one pays as close attention to the details as I and I'm curious, aren't you, to know what's is going on behind the scenes with the entertainment industries around the world which is they're trying to educate and wake us up to what they know about the Venus Pentagram, what it means to have a Pentagram in your palm lines and what the people should do if they have one like me, which is trace back your true origins according to astrology, numerology and palmistry and then write an interesting story about it to try and get people talking like my story "Taurus the Dragon Witch King" which I hope you all will watch, I posted a link to it in the post before this one. 

Now to continue my story, it's now 2012 the year the Mayan long count calender ends which doesn't mean the end of the World, it just means it's a special Zodiac date, one that's supposed to herald in the return of "The Lucifer" in the flesh and if the Mayans were still around they would start a new long count calender for the next time "The Lucifer" is to return to the World in the flesh. :interestedsingh:

Now remember, my story is somewhat fiction but it's based on reality and every good movie needs good music in it, which brings me to the question, what is up with so many music videos now having a Red 6 with a black & white background like in these next few videos...

*Flipsyde - When it was Good*
Flipsyde - When It Was Good      - YouTube

*Lady Ga Ga - Bad Romance*
Lady Gaga - Bad Romance      - YouTube

*Will I AM ft. Jenifer Lopez & Mick Jagger - The Hardest Ever*
T.H.E. (The Hardest Ever)      - YouTube

*LMFAO - Party Rock Anthem*
LMFAO - Party Rock Anthem ft. Lauren Bennett, GoonRock      - YouTube

*Lady Ga Ga - Pokerface*
Lady Gaga - Poker Face      - YouTube

The symbolism and lyrics in these songs isn't just random, it was thought out by the creators of the videos, but what is the significance of the Red 6, is it the fact that if you flip it upside down you get a 9 and when you put a 6 and 9 beside each other like this 69 it looks like the yin/yang symbol, which means what goes around comes around and the time for Yang the Masculine Dark side to pass the reigns over to Yin the Light Feminine side happens so the Ladies can have their turn at running the World since it's been Mans turn for way too long and we can all see the damage they have caused our Mother Earth, granted it's been with our help but we the general population can't do anything about it, only the powers that be who are in control of the World can lead the way to change for the better, but they don't want to for they don't want to loose their control over us and keep leaching from us until we all own nothing and they own everything.

Now this World and it's resources aren't supposed to be owned by anyone, they're here for us all to use wisely to get us through the technology hump of finding a free unlimited clean energy source, but the general population would rather see cars driving in circles wasting fuel just for entertainment. 

Will people ever stop being Vampires! :angryyoungkaur:


----------



## Alluma Nati (Jan 30, 2012)

I realize that not all of you have the time to sit around and watch the videos some stranger posts for you watch, that's okay as I'm going to get back to words and the main point of this thread which is what does it mean to have a Pentagram in your palm lines when your astrology signs ruling planet makes the same pattern as you naturally have in your palm lines with numerology also backing what you say up.

All my life I knew there was a reason why my life has gone in the direction it has which was started off subconsciously then slowly progressed to conscious thoughts and after many years of thinking about all the coincidences I've had in my life that have made me go Hmm... I wonder what that could possibly mean, well, let's add it to the pool and keep thinking about things and adding up the coincidences until it all makes sense, I have come to a most likely conclusion!

Well, I'm now at the point now where everything makes perfect sense and I hate to do this but to explain properly I have to use videos, but instead of explaining after I will do so before!

In this next two videos that were made by different artists but are along the same lines are  my life for I have lived them, the first video is "Crazy by Gnarles Barkley" and it has a coincidental tie to me going into the Psychiatric hospital the first time by force, I tried to talk about who I am with the Psychiatrists but they don't care about what I have to say for they are just more interested in pushing pills for an illness which isn't an illness in me, they say I'm not supposed to hear other voices than my own in my head, to that I say bull **** for I have figured out who they are and what their purpose is. 

*Who is Yin\Sun*Tzu/Yang & (Big Red)*
http://everythingunderthemoon.net/forum/who-yin-sun-tzu-yang-big-red-t22127.html

The second video is "The Real Slim Shady by Eminem" and it has to do with who the music entertainment industry appears to be looking for, the person who is the real slim shady, "The Lucifer". You know, it's all tied into the song that started the search all off, the Rolling Stones, The Symphony for the Devil.

*Crazy - Gnarles Barkley*
Gnarls Barkley - Crazy      - YouTube

Whenever I go back into Elmgrove the Psychiatric Hospital to talk to the so called intelligent minds I run into the same problems, the Psychiatrist's just say "you're ill, you need to take medication" and that is so far from the truth, what I need is for people to listen to what I say and look at the facts instead of whats written down in my medical history file and judging the book by it's cover. Now each time I go into Hospital I study my enemy's, the Psychiatrist's, so I can beat them at their own game which I can, but the only thing different is that I don't have governmental authority on my side.

*The Real Slim Shady - Eminem*
Eminem - The Real Slim Shady (Edited)      - YouTube

This song is pretty much what my life is minus to fact that I'm not a rapper or famous with lots money which is why no one will listen to what I have to say, that and the fact I have a documented Psychiatric Hospital record but if I had the money I could have fought and protected myself, but unfortunately I don't so all I have to defend myself is my words.

Now if I really AM "Taurus the Golden Bull of Heaven", "The Lucifer" the Guardian Protector  of "Venus the Goddess of Love" should I not be different from all of you and think of the things no other so called normal human brain would, which might make me appear to be crazy and talking non sense to those who haven't studied what all I have? Of course it would and it does get to me sometimes and I get overwhelmed with who I am and angry at everyone who has forgotten the truth.

I am now currently trying to speak with Psychologist's instead of Psychiatrist's and they so far seem more open minded and interested in what I'm saying but they work so slow, good thing I've gotten to the point where I know I'm on to the real truth and have ears that are listening and will think about what I'm saying instead of just saying "you're ill, you need medication" which is much better than before, I'm done trying to speak with the Atheistic Psychiatrist's who don't care about where they came from and only what goes into their pocket for prescribing pills.

What it all boils down to is if I am, does it matter to anyone anymore or should I just keep it to myself and go on living a miserable life because I have to pretend to be who I'm not to keep the people me happy and thinking that they're all sane and I'm the one with the problem when in reality, the vast majority of the people on this planet would all prefer to believe in a lie in stead of the truth.

But what is the real truth, does any one person on this planet know it, is Christianity or any of the other religions or spiritual faiths the truth or are all the religions and spiritual faiths combined are all part of the truth and if any of these situations are the truth who is qualified to say so for sure or not, should it not be "The Lucifer" the Morning Star or should it be judges, lawyers, psychiatrist's, psychologist's, World Leaders, whoever has the most money or The Pope, I could have went on but all I know is that it should be the One who knows what they're talking about. gingerteakaur


----------



## sukritkaur (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey man,
You are clearly letting this pentagram define you, which I think is limiting you from exploring your other, I'm sure various other world-applicable qualities. Society sees any sort of a exploration of self as a benign and useless pursuit so even if you were to do a simple thing and out to find spiritual guidance in Tibet at the Buddhist monasteries people would still tell you that you're crazy, what's the point of that, it's a dumb thing to do, etc etc etc. Let me tell you right now as you probably already know that everyone is looking out for themselves, in the case of the psychologists and psychiatrists they just want your money, it's as simple as that. 
I'm wondering how much of your research was modeled behind actual publishings and if you know that every author although writing should be objective, write with a bias so there could be some fabrications in your research, More over, can I ask you to do me a favor please just relax. I think this pentagram is a self-fulfilling prophecy you know about it and you ignore it trying not to think about it, however it is in the simple act of enforcing ignorance that brings it in you thinking patterns and defeats the purpose of ignoring it. If you sit and dwell about the fact that you may be the person of the bull and horns, sorry I didn't quite get that how are you helping yourself in any way? There are many belief systems in the world if you really think that you are somehow related to the devil which I believe is a being created as a scapegoat for society's problem, in what way does this revelation incorporate itself into your life? People used to believe that lefthanded people were demonic and killed them. If I was alive in Mideval times they would've killed me. 
There are so many belief systems that try to quantify the wrongs of everyday on something else. The pentagram keeps showing up in Videos because it is Masonic imagery. Some guy decided back in the day that he was going to use all the old ritualistic religions (including the one that you are a supposed adherent of) and create his own mythology, numerology, and beliefs based on it and impose it on the rich bloodlines of the world, just stating common conspiracy theory. These rich bloodlines that control the world banks, our governments, ultimately run our world are the adherents to this crap philosophy that you're buying into, forgive my bluntness. Consider the fact that your pentagramal coincident of fate joins you to these ills of humanity, do you want to be associated to that? Also the fact that  you are seeking truth about spirituality and your own belief system puts you at odds with your supposed Luciferian connection. 
I think personally you should look into this and research into if you actually would believe and follow the spiritual system of the old religions which is riddled with unnecessary demon/false god worship. I think you're above it and the invalid practices do not reflect you as a truth seeker.You should try and find what brings you joy and what is the biggest question (besides this pentagram nonsense) that youre willing to look for the answer to. Because I think there is a greater question that you aren't asking.

In terms of which religion in the truth as a Sikh I must say all religions (not including ones with empty practices like the ones related to your pentagram) are valid. I cannot say that one is better than the other because I follow the practice of equality for all and also because it would be biased coming from me. So, subjectively, I urge you to read all religious scriptures of different religions and find what resonates with you Seeing as that is time consuming you can go on other forums such as this and discuss the things you learn from any number of the religious scriptures you read. Finally, it is not up to me to tell you what path to choose because that is for you to find, and I cannot hand it to you. I hope you can find  the time to read the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji (Sikh holy scriptures that is the embodiment of the ten prophets/Gurus and the living messenger of God's message) as you read other holy scriptures and if you have questions then come discuss at the forum. The one distinct thing about the Sikh Living Messenger of God (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji) is that it was written by the Gurus themselves, so  there is no dispute over if they are infact words of the Gurus (prophets)

ALSO LEARN TO BE A CRITICAL PERSON. Never take anything your read or what people say at face value, always do your own research and even if the same information appears more than once remember every writer has at least a small personal bias. Investigate the "truth" until you feel satisfied that you have cross-checked the information to be true  and also beware of the misinformation that some media outlets are out to perform. Always always do your own research, be critical of even published writing because bias is woven into the very fabrics of our knowledge. 


I don't know if you're aware of the saying: the devil is in the details. Please don't ponder and dwell on your connection to the pentagrams etc. Try and find what your core values are, not beliefs, core values. Try and find a faith that speaks to these core values and I'm sure you'll be on your way. At the end of the day, you chose if you're going to use this opportunity to hinder your personal growth or advance it.

Send me a PM about your research sources, and I can give you some info on why your pentagram imagery is common in the mass media.

Good luck with your future research endeavors, I hope you find something that resonates and speaks to your internal core values. Overlook the naysayers, you Sir have a mission on your hands.

Remember to Breathe,
Sukrit Kaur


----------



## Alluma Nati (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you for your wise words Sukritkaur and I believe you're right in saying that my search for the truth about the Pentagram is keeping me from more important questions though it has led me to choose the path of Druidism where I'm completely Neutral and will choose the side of Nature above all others which also means I place Mother Earth and her cubs (cubs are her children weather they be human or animals) first, then I choose to help the side that needs the only force that can equal all forces to even the playing field but I will never give one side the upper hand over any of the others.

I would be interested in reading the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji  but I'm poor and can't afford much and I doubt the local Library where I live would have a copy of that book, but I will check to see, if not though is there any information about it online?

Also, so you all know I'm not into the whole masonic symbolism that goes on in the music entertainment industry it's just that I see what they're doing and have come to the conclusion that they're not looking for someone in specific for they're not even aware that my soul and the others that I have in me are in reality the truth and that I'm a prophet of sorts and one of my life's I was that of a great military general who studies his enemy's tactics and uses them back against the enemy.

In this next video that I'm about to show you shows you somewhat of who I am but the innuendos may be to advanced for some to catch...

*Marianas Trench - Haven't had enough*
Marianas Trench - Haven't Had Enough      - YouTube

Now what I'm looking for in life is the Soul my Soul is meant to chase, which is the Soul of my Venus but I'm not supposed to be with her physically for I am her Guardian Protector but she isn't even aware of who she really is but I recognize her for her whisper is that of and for the Lucifer...

*Lights - Savior*
LIGHTS- "Saviour" Ustream Acoustic Video      - YouTube

I just love the randomness at the end of this video when someone typed to her and she said out loud "Tauren Druid", I know that is a World of Warcraft reference but is everything as it appears to be, something could be using her tools to speak a hidden message for the only person who still knows how to listen to the way she speaks and if you don't know who I'm talking about it's MOM, our Mother Earth for she speaks through all of us and I am that only person that I know of that listens to her subtle random voice.

Now, so you all know I don't think myself to be a Savior for I'm not, I'm just possibly a prophet, that's not for me to claim it's for others to see and find what exactly I mean with all the words that I have said so far. 

Now for a serious question, is it possible for someone to be a prophet in our day and age without being known as a Guru first as it's just a Natural gift to the mind that is that of "The Lucifer" or is that impossible?

Before you answer know that I'm well cultured with the tool that I'm using this time which is the music entertainment industries of the World from one side of the Planet to the opposite and to show you what I mean here is three more videos to watch and understand...

*Weezer - Troublemaker*
Weezer - Troublemaker (Official video of Fans)      - YouTube

Has anyone not noticed that there is a World wide project going on, granted the stars sing about it in different ways but the theme is the symphony for the Devil who has been treated like a  scapegoat for humans to blame their flaws and mistakes on, I'm not a Devil to have all you humans abuse me and blame me for your faults and even though I do have sharp horns and wings that doesn't make me evil...

*Hyuna - Troublemaker
Trouble Maker 'Trouble Maker' M/V      - YouTube

You see, it starts in the U.S.A then it works it's way back around the World to where I started my mission in the first place so that one day we can do what is in this next video...

*Polarkreis 18 - Allien Allien*
Polarkreis 18 - Allein Allein      - YouTube

All I want is to finally achieve world peace so I don't have to interrupt the human race ever again and allow my souls to finally rest forever which is what they deserve but the problems we are facing in the World call for the Big Guns to help solve but even I Alluma Nati along with Yin\Sun*Tzu/Yang & (Big Red) can't do it alone, we need to get through to the Guru's of Earth and get them into the ring backing me and my friends up with their wise words!


----------



## sukritkaur (Jan 31, 2012)

To the person who started this thread (I was going to say Mr. Alluma Nati but I don;t think you deserve such a crappy name) 

The Guru Granth Sahib Ji isn't simply a book, for Sikhs it is a physical embodiment of the ten prophets and the last  living prophet Guru Gobind Singh Ji gave it the status of the last and everlasting "prophet" or religious body of text, through which you would find a way to leave this world and connect with Waheguru.
So for us it is something of grave importance and because of it's high status it cannot be found in libraries. However you can find it online with english translations here's a link: http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?S=y and click on Read Page by Page.

This is where my knowledge ends though so although I can provide you with sources that might address your dilemmna, that's all I can do. I can also offer input into the few conspiracy theories I know of and that might relate to your condition however I don't know anything nor do I seek knowledge about this palmistry/zodiac/numerology/charts that you are frequently referencing, I see them as empty ultimately unnecessary practices so I can't help you there. I don't think people on this forum know about that sort of stuff I could be wrong but it would make more sense if you researched this palmistry elsewhere, perhaps even a forum or website dedicated to this. What I want to know is why this matters to you because if you've already made up your mind then there;s no point in asking questions because it will not lead you anywhere else. Why does this symbolism seem to keep you entranced, it serves no legitimate purpose as I see it so what's the need for it? Why such an emphaisis on how  these signs connect you to something menacing? Try answering the bigger questions and then you will be able to decide whether/whether not you let this succumb your other grander purpose because thats what I think this is: a distractipn


----------



## Alluma Nati (Jan 31, 2012)

sukritkaur said:


> To the person who started this thread (I was going to say Mr. Alluma Nati but I don;t think you deserve such a crappy name)



Thank you Sukritkaur, what a nice thing to say! winkingmunda



sukritkaur said:


> The Guru Granth Sahib Ji isn't simply a book, for Sikhs it is a physical embodiment of the ten prophets and the last  living prophet Guru Gobind Singh Ji gave it the status of the last and everlasting "prophet" or religious body of text, through which you would find a way to leave this world and connect with Waheguru.



What does Waheguru mean, is it something like the Source or for lack of a better word God?



sukritkaur said:


> So for us it is something of grave importance and because of it's high status it cannot be found in libraries. However you can find it online with english translations here's a link: http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?S=y and click on Read Page by Page.



Thanks for the link, I'll be sure to check it out and see what cookies I can learn from it that will add to what all I currently know and believe in which is open ended fore I like to know the hole story before I decide anything fore 100% sure, another thing about the story I'm reading is it's a never ending story as there will always be more to add to it unless we humans kill ourselves off and make us become extinct...



sukritkaur said:


> This is where my knowledge ends though so although I can provide you with sources that might address your dilemmna, that's all I can do. I can also offer input into the few conspiracy theories I know of and that might relate to your condition however I don't know anything nor do I seek knowledge about this palmistry/zodiac/numerology/charts that you are frequently referencing, I see them as empty ultimately unnecessary practices so I can't help you there. I don't think people on this forum know about that sort of stuff I could be wrong but it would make more sense if you researched this palmistry elsewhere, perhaps even a forum or website dedicated to this. What I want to know is why this matters to you because if you've already made up your mind then there;s no point in asking questions because it will not lead you anywhere else. Why does this symbolism seem to keep you entranced, it serves no legitimate purpose as I see it so what's the need for it? Why such an emphaisis on how  these signs connect you to something menacing? Try answering the bigger questions and then you will be able to decide whether/whether not you let this succumb your other grander purpose because thats what I think this is: a distractipn



You might surprise yourself Sukritkaur, you said it wouldn't lead me anywhere new but you provided me with a link to a site that I couldn't have found without this conversation we're having, one that will possibly give me a new way of looking at what all I know.

Now then, the main point I'm trying to make with this thread is there is a lot of questions I have that are all tied into one another so I must slowly break things down into categories, kinda like a thesis. One that will eventually lead to sharing my beliefs and hope in return others will share theirs so that I can connect all the common denominators to help me finally decide what truth I will decide to follow.

Currently like I said earlier, I'm into Druidism's thought process but I don't physically practice anything, I just exercise my mind by reading and thinking with my third eye open and checking in with my fourth eye to what the Universes Soul has to say. I just want you all to know exactly how painful it was to open my fourth eye, it was a terrible migraine headache, one that brought me to the floor with brain exploding but the explosion was trapped in my head and I had to slowly crawl to the bathroom to vomit after which the headache slowly went away, this was after the first migraine headache I ever had which was a few days earlier that wasn't near as bad as the second one and since then I've had not a single headache or before. Just the two that happened while I was talking with Witch's Online about what a Pentagram means in your palm lines, their site is no longer active and I miss them, they were so much fun to talk with and so full of knowledge, only problem was they talked tricky, good thing I pay attention to details... :interestedsingh:

I believe this post needs a theme song, I know, this one is for Yin\Sun*Tzu/Yang & (Big Red) who all want to come out and play but I'm holding them back till someone wants to get to know them better...

*Superjunior - Superman*
Super Junior ìŠˆí¼ì£¼ë‹ˆì–´_SUPERMAN_MUSIC VIDEO      - YouTube


----------



## Alluma Nati (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I've started reading the Link to "The Guru Granth Sahib Ji" and I've already had something jump out at me on the third page these next few lines...

ਧੌਲੁ ਧਰਮੁ ਦਇਆ ਕਾ ਪੂਤੁ ॥ धौलु धरमु दइआ का पूतु ॥ Ḏẖoul ḏẖaram ḏa▫i▫ā kā pūṯ. "The mythical bull is Dharma, the son of compassion;" 

I guess I will have to keep reading to find out more about Dharma, who he was and is for people, but the part that jumped out at me is "The Mythical Bull", the first thing that popped into my mind was Taurus the Bull...

ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਥਾਪਿ ਰਖਿਆ ਜਿਨਿ ਸੂਤਿ ॥ संतोखु थापि रखिआ जिनि सूति ॥ Sanṯokẖ thāp rakẖi▫ā jin sūṯ. "this is what patiently holds the earth in its place." 

Does this make more sense in it's original dialect cause the way I'm reading it it's like I've seen it before in my thoughts...

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਬੁਝੈ ਹੋਵੈ ਸਚਿਆਰੁ ॥ जे को बुझै होवै सचिआरु ॥ Je ko bujẖai hovai sacẖiār. "One who understands this becomes truthful."

I guess this can be understood by different people in different ways...

ਧਵਲੈ ਉਪਰਿ ਕੇਤਾ ਭਾਰੁ ॥ धवलै उपरि केता भारु ॥ Ḏẖavlai upar keṯā bẖār. "What a great load there is on the bull!"

You're telling me, geeshh... 

So you know I don't understand the original language this was wrote in I just copy'd and pasted and so you know I haven't come to a final single conclusion as that's no fun and then I'd have to come up with a whole new story to make other stories about to make other stories about in different ways and different dialects to keep everyone happy, entertained, spiritually fulfilled, confused and amused but it doesn't work on everyone, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Hi1234 (May 21, 2015)

Hi y'all.  I found this page while doing an online search.  In the last week a second upright pentagram has developed on my right palm.  I have had one on my right palm for over a year and it appeared once I was "awakaned".  By that I mean that from one day to the next my thinking changed dramatically from a selfish point of view to a confusing all-consuming empathy.  My life has never been the same.  It's not better, it's much more complicated with all I now need to consider before making decisions.  Anyone know what the two pentagrams mean?  Will my thinking change once more?


----------

